# 32acp penetration



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally found penetration gel test data for the 32acp. 
On another forum most that have 32acp's for CCW use FMJ for better penetration. 
I didn't question it but finally found the data to support their claim. 
Indeed don't use JHP in the 32acp's they don't go far

GoldenLoki.com


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

without having to look at the link:
there are several that are within the FBI and the IWBA range
for instance 
the Fiocchi 71gr FMJ has 15" of penetration to the vital organs
the winchester 71gr FMJ has 15" of penetration
the remington 71gr FMJ has 14.2" of penetration


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I would prefer a .22LR pistol over .32


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

TOF said:


> I would prefer a .22LR pistol over .32


Why, James Bond can shoot bad guys at 100 yards and drop them with his Walther .32.:anim_lol:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TOF said:


> I would prefer a .22LR pistol over .32


Quite interesting.

Care to site some theories or especially data to support your conclusion ?
I have firearms in both .22LR and .32 ACP.

None of them "make the grade" for my personal CCW or nightstand use
compared my guns in calibers with "more gopower". I'd like to hear your reasons.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

TOF said:


> I would prefer a .22LR pistol over .32


why? expalin - i'm interested


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

rexherring said:


> Why, James Bond can shoot bad guys at 100 yards and drop them with his Walther .32.:anim_lol:


cum on man - we don't need that movie BS from you in here


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Quite interesting.
> 
> Care to site some theories or especially data to support your conclusion ?
> I have firearms in both .22LR and .32 ACP.
> ...


ME TOO....
whats that phrase about throwing a sinky bomb in a room .................


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

TOF said:


> I would prefer a .22LR pistol over .32


now if he would have said a S&W m&P15-22 with a 30 round mag loaded with stingers or
a ruger charger loaded with 25 rounds of stingers then maybe he would have some credibility
BUT HE DOSENT


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

22LR killed both Hector Macho Camaho and his friend. Quite evidently lethal in that encounter. Fiocchi 60 grn HP or Buffulo Bore +p looks good to me in 32cal


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

hideit said:


> cum on man - we don't need that movie BS from you in here


Chill out man - I appreciate the movie nods, being extremely into both Cinema and Firearms...

I always have wanted a .32 for the OG Bond reason and also the Beretta 81 that Al Pachino uses in Scarface.

Beretta 81, god thats a sweet gun


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Chill out man - I appreciate the movie nods, being extremely into both Cinema and Firearms...
> 
> I always have wanted a .32 for the OG Bond reason and also the Beretta 81 that Al Pachino uses in Scarface.
> 
> Beretta 81, god thats a sweet gun


Yup, we need a sense of humor to get through the comming Liberal BS.

I noticed that Gunbroker has a bunch of the 81's listed, NRA Good - Fair condition.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Had a 32 way back when. 22LR out penetrated it and did a good job on rabbits which is all I would use such a puny round for. 
YMMV

Don't forget, Bonds .32's were built in Hollywood where anything is possible.:smt033


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TOF said:


> I would prefer a .22LR pistol over .32





DanP_from_AZ said:


> Quite interesting.
> 
> Care to site some theories or especially data to support your conclusion ?
> I have firearms in both .22LR and .32 ACP.
> ...


I was serious. I am interested.
Do you actually have some rationale for your statement ?

Or, are you just trolling for "us fish" to "bite" ? 
If that's the case, then just bug off. We'all kinda like attempts at facts on this forum. :smt1099


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TOF said:


> Had a 32 way back when. 22LR out penetrated it and did a good job on rabbits which is all I would use such a puny round for.
> YMMV
> 
> Don't forget, Bonds .32's were built in Hollywood where anything is possible.:smt033


Oops, sorry, I see our comments "crossed in the ether".

So, now I get it.
When you shot itty bitty little rabbits with both .22LR and .32 ACP the .22's out penetrated the .32's ?

Now, when I shot rabbits, either cotton-tails or jacks, there really wasn't a LOT of rabbit "depth in inches" to stop anything.
How thick is a bony little cottontail ? Or, even a big eared jack ?

One time I was out crawling up on ducks with my Dad. His Win. Mod. 1897 12 gauge and my Win. Mod 1912 30" full-choke 12 gauge.
A jack hopped over a little rise, and I "popped" it from thirty yards. No jack to eat. Just a bloody little mess with big ears.
The ducks flew away. No ducks to eat. My "lesson" as a high school freshman involved a one month "timeout".

I call B.S. on "rabbit penetration". :mrgreen:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

from another forum i found documented 22lr data
from a ruger 10/22 rifle
CCI Velocitor 40 grain Penetrated 13.3" 
also from a web site
from a taurus PT-22:
a CCI Stinger penetrated 6.9" = not enough to hit vital organs
a Federal American Eagle 40 gr LRN penetrated 11.5" - again below the FBI and IWBA range
HOWEVER
the 22 can work IF HIT in the right spot (soft spot back of head, eyes, ears, nose, and throat)


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

denner said:


> 22LR killed both Hector Macho Camaho and his friend. Quite evidently lethal in that encounter. Fiocchi 60 grn HP or Buffulo Bore +p looks good to me in 32cal


Nothing wrong with using a 22LR pressed just behind the ear. Works "just fine", 100%. Ask the Mossad.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> I was serious. I am interested.
> Do you actually have some rationale for your statement ?
> 
> Or, are you just trolling for "us fish" to "bite" ?
> If that's the case, then just bug off. We'all kinda like attempts at facts on this forum. :smt1099


My statement is my statement whether you like it or not.

Of course I am just a troll why else would I not like .32ACP. Bite if you wish don't if you don't wish. I am trolling for bigger fish.

FWIW My experience with .32 ACP dates back 40 years or so. I did not go through extensive testing, simply shot some old wood planks that .22LR had no problem penetrating and the .32 bounced off of.

You are quite welcome to generate and report on your own test regimen. Whatever the result, I will continue to purchase and use pistols of another caliber.:smt033


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TOF said:


> My statement is my statement whether you like it or not.
> 
> Of course I am just a troll why else would I not like .32ACP. Bite if you wish don't if you don't wish. I am trolling for bigger fish.
> 
> ...


The .32 bounced off the wood where the 22LR had no problem penetrating? mmm, what type of .32 ammunition were you shooting? Try some Fiocchi or Corbon, I promise you those two rounds won't bounce off wood. I shot .32 Corbon through 2x4's w/ no problem.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

denner said:


> The .32 bounced off the wood where the 22LR had no problem penetrating? mmm, what type of .32 ammunition were you shooting? Try some Fiocchi or Corbon, I promise you those two rounds won't bounce off wood. I shot .32 Corbon through 2x4's w/ no problem.


It doesn't matter. My results were what they were. What brand and type ammo were you using 40 to 50 years back? 
What Fiocchi or Corbon produce today has no bearing on my opinion. I'm not certain Fiocchi or Corbon existed in the period mentioned.

In my opinion .22 long rifle is a verry effective small game cartridge making it a usefull cartridge. 32ACP is is in my opinion a usless cartridge for anything other than making holes in paper. I have better choices available.

Your opinion may differ. If so enjoy your choice.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

FWIW: 
Relative comparison of modern ammo.
Speer .32ACP Gold Dot 60Gr. 960FPS, 123 FtLb 4" Barrel
Winchester .22 40 Gr. Long Rifle 1300 FPS, 150 FtLb 6" Barrel


----------

